# USES OF MIlk AFTER USE CREAM SEPARATOR



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok. I got my cream separator and am using it:stars:. Wondering if I can make cheese with the milk that I have run through it as it is more than my family will use. If so what kind of cheese can I make.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You must be having fun!
Vinegar cheese is real simple, even I can do it.

1 gal milk
heat to slightly hot, turn off heat
add 1 cup vinegar
let sit overnight

whey will float to top
filter, add generous amount of sea salt & let sit again several hours to really drain
You can add herbs of your choice, garlic if desired

this is a soft cheese~


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I did not care for ACV. White was better. Rice vinegar even better. But Champagne V was da bomb.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

drink the milk make cheese whatever don't forget to get some extra cream for ice cream


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

Well I made mozzarella and it turned out pretty good...so I will stock on that for a while


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mind sharing your recipe? I usually end up feeding it to the cats and the chickens.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

BTW: The animals sniff that skim milk and look at me like, "You've got to be kidding!" They drink it begrudgingly after they realize that is all there is. Like me, they prefer it whole.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, I will get it posted for you


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I will be separating on Monday. Any chance of a recipe by then?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most cheese recipes need the cream that is in whole milk. A few, like mozzerella, will work with skim.


----------



## homeacre (Mar 31, 2015)

I make low-fat versions of yogurt (strained for Greek yogurt then), Chevre, cottage cheese, and mozzarella. 

It also soaks grain for chicken feed and fertilizers the garden. 

We make butter so at times have lots of skim milk to use up!


----------

